# Newbie smoking for 50-75 this weekend



## who24 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

My name is Mike and I'm from central Arkansas. I've started smoking as a hobby and have really enjoyed it so far. I have a Brinkman electric and a bag of mesquite chunks/chips (mostly chunks). So far I have grilled one beef brisquit and 3 different pork butts all on different occassions, with each occassion I've used a different rub (store brand) and mop. So far so good. I have personally been pleased. My friends and family also seem to enjoy, maybe even too much (I'll get to that here in a minute). I have some concerns about my smoker and some concerns about this coming weekend. Thank you for any tips. Read on.

First, regarding the storage. I keep my smoker outside and uncovered. I understand this is silly and a bit irresponsible, but I really do not have much a choice. I've been meaning to get a tarp for it, but that's probably about my only other option. (I have no storage or cover.) Honestly, how bad is this for my smoker? Thanks. Also, this thing doesn't have a temp. gauge and this is really an issue. So far I've used a meat thermometer to measure the temp of the smoker. The problem is the meat therm. only reads to 180, but the needle goes higher and by eyeballing the needle I've been able to wing it thus far. Anybody experienced this or any suggestions? Thanks.

This Sunday I'm planning on serving pulled pork sandwiches for 50-75 people (possibly more). I'm a little nervous as you can imagine this will be a total different ball game then I'm used to. Here's what I've decided to start with. Using my brinkman and mesquite. 24 pounds (3 cuts of meat) of uncooked pork butt (will this even be enough?). 2 cuts on top rack (laying on their sides) and one cut on bottom (trimmed fatty cap facing up). I'm planning on using the same rub I used last time because I thought it was the best batch. Coleslaw and sauce as options for the guests. Party starts between 4 and 5 p.m. I'm wanting to get there at 4 with pulled pork fresh off the smoker, so I plan on putting the meat on the smoker at about 5:00 a.m. on Sunday. Thoughts on my timing?

Here are my biggest concerns. First, I've never cooked near this much meat and I've never used bottom rack. Smoking time? Heat? How will xtra meat effect how much wood I use?, etc. In other words I feel comfortable doing one, but not so much 3.

Second, I need a way to keep the meat warm throughout the night as people will be coming and going. My plan now is to bring pork already pulled wrapped in aluminum foil to sit on my friends large charcoal barrell grill. I was planning on keeping a small amount of charcoal burning on one side with pork ready to serve on other side. This seems to be a good idea, but the pork will be finished and I don't want it to overcook. I'm only trying to keep it warm. I do want to be outside as this is where the "action" is. Plus the grilling aroma will add to the atmosphere and appetite. 

I know this is long with several questions, but I'm really needing some advice. I'm a bit nervous about this coming weekend so any, any, any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## capt dan (Apr 1, 2008)

Is this another april fools  joke!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If not, I would say you are gonna need some  help  and more meat. 3 butts will not  feed 75 people. 6 butts might if you make the sandwiches. Roughly I figure 12 folks  per 7-8 lb butt. That like 1/3 of a lb per sperson! 

hope that helps!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2008)

First off welcome to the best smoking forum going. Your gonna need more meat. Your gonna need more time. Get a couple digital thermometers at least one for the meat and one for the cooker temp. Look in the Pork section and you'll get a good way to cook the pork and don't forget the finishing sauce its great


----------



## fireguy (Apr 1, 2008)

welcome, bring on the pics!!


----------



## abelman (Apr 1, 2008)

This has to be an April Fool's post


----------



## geob (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome.  You a lot more meat,  a bigger smoker, and a lot of HELP!!! 
Place pulled pork on a grill will dry out quick unless you have some sause mixed in it.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Go with 1/3# per person. Sounds right. Then the 50% rule for cooked weight. 
As far as the smoker, add a couple thermometers a th grate levels. I found mine at Home Depot for about $8 a piece. They help. You might wat to see if you can find a wireless remote for the meat temps. With more meat on, your temps will be a bit harder to keep up because it "absorbs" more to cook. Just pay attention to the cooker temps regularly. As far as wood for smoke. You still want to keep thin blue smoke coming out. Even though there is more meat, the smoke should be the same.
Hope it helps some. Good luck and keep it posted on how it turns out.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It looks like everyone has answered your questions.
Andy.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 2, 2008)

Why do you think that?  Follow this thread....Pulled pork 101

I did 3 butts on the ECB and fed 60 people.......before drums!!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 2, 2008)

with a brisket!


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome and good luck!  

The only thing I might add is this (thanks Cap!)

If at all possible, smoke the butts the day before.  From my personal experience, they never seem to progress like you want.  I have had butts take 12 to 14 hours to cook.  I'm sure others have had better success than I but, If this is a really important event, why not cook the day before and enjoy the gathering.  Just my .02 worth.  Good luck and let us know the outcome!

-Jr


----------



## short one (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, Who24.  I just cooked for a gathering about a month ago and cooked approx. 73 lb. of butts. We fed approx. 45 to 50 men. All ate one large sandwich on hamburger bun, but most had two or came back for just pulled pork. We had sides of baked beans, cole slaw and chips. Guess what I am saying is cook plenty because folks will eat good "Q" and it is better to freeze some leftover pork than run out. We had 4 gal. ziplock bags left over to freeze. Good luck with your cook and I personnelly would cook a day ahead of time.


----------



## kookie (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site.................I agree do the butts the day before..........Best of luck...........


----------



## abelman (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, it's April 1st, and this is his first post, and it's a doosey. Plus, I read his post. I guess you can call me skeptical. For his sake, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

No mention of it being a joke so far... I can do 4 shoulders at a time on my snp, usually a day ahead when possible, and it is a lot of work even when doing it just for several friends, but 75 people? You will need to run 3 sessions just to get the stuff cooked... better get crackin!

Hate to sound negative, but dude, I would call the party folks and tell them to make dinner plans.


----------



## richtee (Apr 2, 2008)

Then again, has not logged in since.... I can almost believe it's a joke. SMF has done it's best to handle a few VERY similar posts   LOL!


----------



## who24 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is not a joke, but I can sure understand you all thinking that.  I've read through the suggestions and the pulled pork 101 (thanks bubba, very encouraging).  Sorry, but what do you mean "before drums"?

By the way I really meant 50-75 sandwiches and not filling 50-75 people neccessarily.  Either way here's the changes I'm going to make based on the advice so far. 

Make it 4 butts, maybe even 5 or 6 if I can squeeze them in.  I'll start earlier, maybe 2 or 3 that morning (I'm not a fan of doing it the day before, so early that morning is prefferable if at all possible.)  Going with probably 1/3 pound sandwiches. I also appreciate the tips on my temp gauges and I'll work on that.  My last concern would be keeping it warm.  One reply tells me that my plan of keeping the meat in a warm grill will dry the meat and I don't want this to happen, I simply want to keep them warm. I'm thinking a few coals on one side of the large grill and serving pork that's sitting on foil on the other end of the grill.  Any other thoughts on this plan or any other alternatives.  Again, I want to be outside serving my sandwiches as this will be the gathering area.

On maintaining my cooking temp:
I understand cooking more meat at once will be harder to keep my temp up.  What's the best way to do this?  Add wood?  Also, to lower temp?  Add water to bowl?

By the way I've been told that my friends have started a rumor with the other guests telling them that a 1998 world champion from Canada will be providing the bbq.  I've got big shoes to fill to say the least.  I think the guest are going to be surprised considering this will only be my 4th smoking session.  

Also, I'll try to provide pics.

Thank You everyone for you help and suggestions.


----------



## who24 (Apr 2, 2008)

This is not a joke, but I can sure understand you all thinking that.  I've read through the suggestions and the pulled pork 101 (thanks bubba, very encouraging).  Sorry, but what do you mean "before drums"?

By the way I really meant 50-75 sandwiches and not filling 50-75 people neccessarily.  Either way here's the changes I'm going to make based on the advice so far. 

Make it 4 butts, maybe even 5 or 6 if I can squeeze them in.  I'll start earlier, maybe 2 or 3 that morning (I'm not a fan of doing it the day before, so early that morning is prefferable if at all possible.)  Going with probably 1/3 pound sandwiches. I also appreciate the tips on my temp gauges and I'll work on that.  My last concern would be keeping it warm.  One reply tells me that my plan of keeping the meat in a warm grill will dry the meat and I don't want this to happen, I simply want to keep them warm. I'm thinking a few coals on one side of the large grill and serving pork that's sitting on foil on the other end of the grill.  Any other thoughts on this plan or any other alternatives.  Again, I want to be outside serving my sandwiches as this will be the gathering area.

On maintaining my cooking temp:
I understand cooking more meat at once will be harder to keep my temp up.  What's the best way to do this?  Add wood?  Also, to lower temp?  Add water to bowl?

By the way I've been told that my friends have started a rumor with the other guests telling them that a 1998 world champion from Canada will be providing the bbq.  I've got big shoes to fill to say the least.  I think the guest are going to be surprised considering this will only be my 4th smoking session.  

Also, I'll try to provide pics.

Thank You everyone for you help and suggestions.


----------



## reents (Apr 2, 2008)

I Would Not Leave Smoker Uncover Out Side Since Its Electrict
But If This Is Your Only Option Cover Wit 55 Gallon Trash Bag
Than Buy Cover


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

Really man... call The Rib Crib and order several family packs.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2008)

Last week I asked about warming pulled pork up and someone suggested a rice steamer I bought 1 and its great but about any kind of steamer would work mine happens to have a setting for cooking and one for warming. Was only 20 something bucks and works great. It may not hold it all but you can just put it into another pan after hot and steam some more.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 2, 2008)

Look 24, you are not gonna be able to cook  4 butts on that smoker,let alone 6, so forget it! You might not be a fan of smoking stuff the day before, but that is the only way you are gonna make it happen without going completely crazy with disapointment! You can do them the weekend before, and then warm up that morning. But you are looking at 2 smoking sessions, and at 10-12 hrs each, it is just not gonna happen in one sitting!

You can do it  the day before, or 2 weeks before if ya want. Just warm it up in the oven, covered in a large roasting pan. You can believe all the good info or not, we wouldn't  lead ya astray!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice way to support the new guy!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dan, i just posted how i did 3 butts on the ECB, you could easily put 2 on each rack and have PLENTY for 75 sammies!! 

I would agree, especially being fairly novice, to smoke the day before...
It will take you probably 14 hrs+ to cook all that butt (been there, done that) and you would be wiped out for the party!
Pork reheats great and actually tastes better the next day!!


----------



## k5yac (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, this entire thread is full of speculation as to whether this guy is even serious... I mean come on, 4th smoke and going to crank out a party on an ECB while limiting himself to 11 hours of cook/prep/delivery time? I think several of the posts did attempt to support (coach) the new guy, but his response was something along the lines of "Naaa, I don't want to reheat, I just want to do the nearly impossible with limited time and experience." Sorry if I seem a bit abrasive, but many people offered their experienced opinion and he doesn't seem very receptive. 

If he doesn't want to take advice about cooking early and reheating, then I'm serious about the Rib Crib. Hey, one of my first smokes was one that took waaay longer than expected, and people were getting hungry and impatient. Know what I did? I offered to go get some BBQ and try homemade another time. Embarrasing? Yep, but we ate, had a good time and I learned a valuable lesson. I think some of the suggestions are trying to help him to avoid having to do that.  Perhaps this guy needs to be a bit more receptive to our suggestions and then perhaps I'd drop the sarcasm.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2008)

Uh OOKAYY! 19 sammies per butt, are ya servin em on a potato roll!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Or are you using 10 lb butts?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well either way, I'm out, good luck with your get together. I hope it works out for ya. I think you can judge  from the general consensus on what ya need to do.  You can do the math, at 1/3 lb per  sammy, and  an 8 lb butt will get ya about 4 lbs of useable food, so there ya go.

Bubba, in your 101 thread you said you  fed those folks on 3 butts, and then in the thread you  said you also did a 6 lb brisket ? Maybe I missed something there.  I think I am having a  hard time reading people today or something. I musta rolled off the bed onto my head last night or sumptin!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 3, 2008)

Easy bro, don't overheat....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Brisket was MY dinner, about 30# of butts yeilds about 15-17# of pp at 1/4# per sammie = 60-70 sammies.
I'm just saying you guys seem all a lil hard on the guy, it can be done and if he insists on doing it we usually back him up and give the advice he needs......thats why this forum is here!!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 3, 2008)

OK bubba ?


----------



## who24 (Apr 3, 2008)

Listen fellows I appreciate EVERYONES advice.  I want you all to understand that I have a very limited amount of time and resources, so I'm just trying to make the best of what I have.  I have taking your suggestions seriousely and have adjusted accordingly (doubled up on my meat, 4 to 5 more hours of cooking time) the best that I can.  I see a difference of opinion's within this thread, but based on Bubbas post doing 4 butts on my Brinkman can be done.  For the little that I know I agree.  It certainly will fit, but I'm a little concerned about keeping the temp.  Any suggestions?  I would love to do 6 butts, but I simply do not have the time to do 2 sessions.  In all seriousness IF I CAN FIT 5 or 6 butts on my Brinkman, do you see any other problems arising?  I'm not planning on them fitting, so I'm only planning to do 4, but I would like to know what my options are, again this is if they can fit.  To be extra safe I will go ahead and adjust starting time.  New time:   All preps done and meat on smoker 12:00 am.  Thats 16-17 hours before serving.  This will also allow me to get a good nights sleep.

I guess this is what happens when you try to piece things together at the last minute, so next time I will plan more ahead.  You live and learn.  BTW these people are not going to kill me IF we run out of meat.  Besides I might be bringing burgers for back up. 

Also,  thank you to all other suggestions regarding temp gauges and maintaining my equipment.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 3, 2008)

I was thinking you'd want to try and get the meat on around midnight. At least with an electric you can leave it for while. If you can, definitely invest in a wireless therm. I can have mine in the meat outside and sit on the couch and monitor temps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

One idea i had for you keeping the meat warm. Had you thought about putting the finished meat in a roaster or large crockpot. Could leave it on low with a lid on it to keep juices in. If you plan to use the finishing sauce as well i don't see a problem with it drying out.

Brinkman do sell covers for the bullett smokers, i found some on amazon for around $14.00. 
http://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-Blac...7240100&sr=1-9

Hope it all works out good ...... if possible get some pics and post them on here ... we all love to see pics. 

Good luck with it


----------



## who24 (Apr 3, 2008)

Correction:  All preps done and meat on smoker by 10:00 pm.  18 to 19 hours before serving.


----------



## who24 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks teeotee.  I'll check that out.  Yeah I'm thinking with the electric.  Once I put it on I should be able to sleep 5 or 6 hours before adding more wood and maybe mopping.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## who24 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like the fiesta this afternoon could be slightly bigger than I originally thought.  Either way I've planned a little better.  First of all I borrowed my old mans Brinkmann electric, so I have twice the space now.  8 pork butts totalling 70.5 pounds, largest one being #10.5 on smoker A.  Got about a #9.5 on smoker B. I'm hoping to get 110 to 140 sandwiches when finished.  I put the meat on warm smoker at 10:00 p.m central time and I just checked temps, mopped, and added more mesquite at 7:00 a.m., about 30 minutes ago.  Internal meat temps on two largest cuts were around 155.  I don't have a camera, but friend does, so I'll try to get pics.


----------



## short one (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like things are coming together for you. Won't be long before you can wrap them. Hope the plateau doesn't last to long but you should be ok. Keep us informed and post pics if possible.


----------



## bertjo44 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Who. Sounds like you were planning pretty good. Good thinking borrowing another smoker. Backup burgers, another good idea. If you are providing food for all those people they should be easy on you anyway. Best of luck, Sounds a little bit like a Dinner Impossible episode but sounds like your accomplishing your mission.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 6, 2008)

Good to hear your smoke is progressing well. Keep us posted


----------



## ikeart (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome,.. What a great thread,.. As you can see, you're talking with the best and an outstanding group of smokers,....  Come back often and bring pictures,... Sounds like a wonderful party,..


----------



## k5yac (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Who... way to stick it out.  Sounds like you made some adjustments and got on with the show, good for you.  

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## who24 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Folks,

At 7:00 this morning meat was at 150.  9 hours later only at 160 - 175.  I understand this may be the plateau everyone talks about, but 9 hours???  The good news is as long as the pork is ready by 7 or 8 then I'm good.  I'm worried.  Any recommendations???  What is the earliest (temp) I can pull this stuff in case it comes down to last minute?


----------



## teeotee (Apr 6, 2008)

I gues it could be that long. If you're still wooried and want to do pulled pork, you can always doube wrap in foil and finish in the oven.


----------



## richtee (Apr 6, 2008)

It's safe to eat now. But you won't get it to pull right 'till at least 190 if yer planning on pulling. Brisket and birds are done at 170.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 7, 2008)

Somethings wrong bud.....bad thermo, bad placement, smoker died??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  j/k  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## who24 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that things turned out well at Sundays party (sorry no pics).  There were actually less folks than I anticipated.  I served 4 butts worth of meat, so I had 4 left, but that was ok.  At least I was well prepared and leftovers are not a bad thing.  I did run into trouble there at the end with my meat temps.  I do think something is wrong with my gauge (I need to get a better one anyway) because it was saying 165 or so, but the meat was just falling off.  It definitely seemed done.  Overall I learned a lot from this experience and the guest just loved my pork.  I guess thats what really matters to me at this point.  Thank you all for your tips/suggestions.  I'll be back with other questions, storys, etc.


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats from a wet northwest Arkansan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm glad everything turned out great. Yah, leftovers are always good. This is a great site for information and just to hang out.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 10, 2008)

Way to go. Pressure is off now, I bet you learned a whole bunch of stuff with that smoke!
It gets easier each and every time!


----------



## teeotee (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats, glad the food turned out good and everyone was happy !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As Dan said ...... it gets easier each time and each time you learn something new.


----------



## geob (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great party and learned a lot about smoking.  That's good.  Now for the next venture.

geob


----------



## desertlites (Apr 10, 2008)

cool glad it turned out-no pics huh?-you know what we say in here-specialy with that hoopla.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad to hear it went well. Ya, a decent digi thermometer is well worth the investment.
Andy.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 10, 2008)

Ya better start a couple days before, smoke, pull, add finishing sauce,place in aluminum trays and refridgerate. Reheat in oven prior to going to the party, place in coolers and transport to the party, arriving all wide awake and bring alot of sauce.


----------

